# Can't recover account...



## Kali Yuga (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a previous account that I can't log into. I believed I knew the password but it worn accept it. I also apparently don't know what email it was made with because none of my emails seem to reset it. Is there any way to recover the account? I PM'd an admin but so far no response.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2013)

[email protected]


----------

